# Deputy Sheriff Burton (Burt) Lopez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Burton (Burt) Lopez 
*Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Saturday, April 25, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* 195
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 25, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Burt Lopez and Deputy Skip York were shot and killed while attempting to locate a domestic dispute suspect at sporty clays and shooting center.

The suspect fled the scene and was later shot and killed by other deputies in Walton County when he opened fire on them during a pursuit.

Deputy Lopez had served with the agency for six years. He is survived by his wife and children.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Deputy Sheriff Warren (Skip) York
Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office, FL
EOW: Saturday, April 25, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office
1250 Eglin Parkway
Shalimar, FL 32579

Phone: (850) 651-7410

_*Please contact the Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy Lopez


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Go with God brother...our prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## eric120 (Apr 27, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

